# Andere Betriebssysteme > Virtuelle Maschinen und Emulatoren >  Direct Connect ++ unter Wine emulieren?

## ThugLuv

Hi
ich möchte unter Wine DC++ emulieren da die Linux alternative mir nicht gefällt...
Habe auch gelesen das dies kein Problem sei..
Die Installation mit WIne ging Problelos und ich starte es und dann kommt:
Das mein Operation System too old is.
wenn ich nicht okey drücke kann ich ihn bedienen aber einstellungen werden nicht übernommen.Und daher bin ich ohne Nick und kann nicht connecten. 
Meine Frage:
Was für Startparameter brauche ich für DC++?
Oder welche Dll's?
Und wo müssen sie hin?
Danke

----------


## spidey

ich empfehl dir dctc (konsolen dc client) un als gui halt dc_gui
google ma bisschen, einer der ersten treffer sollte dich zur richtigen stelle bringen :>
benutz es auch, is manchma bisschen instabil (dc_gui) aber sonst alles k

----------


## paumus

Vielleicht hilft auch einfach: wine --winver win98 <programm> ?

----------


## tonmeister440

hi, 

schau mal unter dc.ketelhot.de nach, da gibt es direct connect für linux

gruss tonmeister440

----------


## stokedfish

Funktioniert das mit der aktuellsten DC++ Version?

Wie gut sind denn die Alternativen auf Linux? 

Wenn alle emulieren, wohl ja nicht so gut, oder? sigh  :Frown:

----------


## stokedfish

*hochschieb*

----------


## bert2002

> Wenn alle emulieren, wohl ja nicht so gut, oder? sigh



Wer emuliert den? dcgui-qt ist gut

MfG bert2002

----------


## stokedfish

Mag sein, aber wird man damit nicht von vielen Hubs gebannt?

----------


## bert2002

> Mag sein, aber wird man damit nicht von vielen Hubs gebannt?



Keine Ahnung!

MfG bert2002

----------

